# 3 Inherited Oldies



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

I very recently was handed a few watches by my wife - inherited from her late uncles recently. There are 2 Omegas and a Roamer included, without straps, and these have obviously not been looked after (or at even!) in quite a while.

It would be nice to get these cleaned up and working again, preferably to be kept in memory of the 2 old fellers (I actually got on very well with both of them as well).

So, purpose of this thread is a bit of a mix really. Any idea what models these are; what sort of cost I would be looking at (ballpark only of course) and would that sort of spend be worthwhile - not out to make a killing here by reselling, but equally I don't want to have to spend Â£500 to get a Â£50 watch working either!

Suggestions of suitable persons to contact about doing this work would be appreciated as well.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Watch 1: 70's (I think?) Seamaster *

Quite a chunky watch this. The winder pulls out but won't move the hands at all. Strangely enough though, the second hand starts going as soon as you move the watch!

I have tried to open the back - feels like it has been superglued!!


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Watch 2: 60's(??) Seamaster *

As you can see the minute hand has come loose. Looking closely, the loose hand looks bent up at the tip as well? There is also quite a nasty scratch on the back - obviously from removing a strap.

On this watch, the winder does adjust the hour hand (but feels 'gummy'), the winder will not wind at all however.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

*Roamer Superking *

The final watch in this lot. I know nothing about Roamer as a brand whatsoever. Is it at all desireable even?

This is a gold watch as opposed to the other 2 being steel - gold plated I assume. Amazingly, this one also winds, resets and runs! To the best of my knowledge, this watch hasn't seen daylight in 30 - 40 years?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't really help, except to say I would definitely get the second omega sorted, I love this style (I have a wtb - if ever you do want rid), the price varies wildly on the bay from Â£150 - Â£300+ depending on size and condition. Nice haul.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Tim, you have pointed out my favourite of the bunch! That one will definitely be getting some attention.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice trio; they all need some TLC, if you know a good old-fashioned watchmaker you will be able to get an opinion. The '60s Seamaster, if restored, would be the class of the field for me.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i'd service and polish / put a new acrylic on the roamer first - even though its running at the moment.

but they all need some work.

am sure Roy would be happy to give you a fair quote :rltb:


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

I would sort out the first seamaster . Love the great tuff style.

Simon


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd agree sort the Roamer first it's a runner minimal parts needed so a service new crystal and you're away. Then whichever of the 2 Omega's takes your fancy but sounds as if they will be a bit more expensive to sort out. All nice quality watches though.

Kev


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I think you are right Kev. Getting the Roamer going and looking good will give me an added incentive to get the other 2 going as well.

As you say, I have a feeling they might will land up costing a fair whack in the end. One thing I certainly want to avoid, whatever happens, is polishing all the character out of the cases! Just a gentle scrub to perk them up is all that is needed I reckon.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

They are all worth sorting out imho but finacially the Omega's are probably more cost effective , but i do have a leaning towards anything Omega personally , the first one in particular, for me it has the added attraction of being automatic .

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

The first Omega possibly has fewer issues than you think - the fully-out position may be for the quickset date. Try pushing the crown all the way home and then out just one click. I suspect it's a cal 565 - if it is, pulling to crown all the way out will move the date on a day each time


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, and the tip on the minute hand on watch number 2 is bent downward - the hand is upside down, it's meant to be that way so it follows the curve of the dial


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As these have sentimental value, the cost of renovation/repair shouldn't come into it. If you feel that the cost is prohibitive, just leave them as they are. I have watches which belonged to my great uncle and my grandfather. Both have now been restored and I do occasionally wear them with a hint of a tear in my eye!

Mike


----------

